# Garden Contamination and Mushrooms



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

This year I became interested in mycology. I think mushroom's might be very useful in trying to clean garden soil, water and food, of contaminants.

A few links

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Natural-Health/Mushrooms-Health-Benefits.aspx

http://www.realitysandwich.com/mycoremediation_and_oil_spills

http://punkrockpermaculture.wordpre...-on-radiation-contamination-around-fukushima/

I don't think it is any easy solution but, I'm going to keep trying.

If you have apple tree's and heat with wood. Try occasionally sprinkling some ash around the apple tree in the fall. Morel's may appear when the tree is in bloom and they are a really nice treat. I attached a picture of morels we encouraged.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are dealing with soil that has had weed killers and other pesticides, herbicides or chemicals used on it, you may be surprised to find out that one of the best plants to grow on that soil to cleanse it is dandelion.

some other plants that work very well to detoxify contaminated soil are:

Brake fern
Bamboo
Willow trees
Sunflowers
Poplar trees
Indian mustard
Chinese Tallow
Kudzu

basically, anything that has a rapid growth rate and a high-volume vascular system

Of course, I wouldn’t recommend consuming any parts of these plants as they will have absorbed the pesticides and chemicals!


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cool, I don't know much about a lot of these plants and would like to find out more. My Grandpa had a willow tree real close to their home, it took a long time but it caused damage to the septic and weeping tile.

I've been told willow trees have very hungry root's, they would probably be great with water contamination near rivers and lakes. What do you think? It takes a long time to grow a tree. I doubt people will be going off to plant them for a while after S.H.T.F. but, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

willows are also well regarded for planting in boggy spots - they use so much water they dry them up. that is one reason they are found close to rivers - their need for water. They are also fast growers, for trees. The basket makers of times past, would plunk cut lengths of willow into the boggy areas they would harvest from to create new trees and bushes to harvest from. Kind of an early self-sustaining thing...


----------

